# how to replace timing chain on a B13



## jayparram (Jan 4, 2012)

NEED INSTRUCTION ON IT


----------



## jayparram (Jan 4, 2012)

ACTUALLY NEEDS TO REPLACE HEAD GASKET ON A B13 NEED ONLY TO REMOVE UPPER CHAIN ONLY?


----------



## jayparram (Jan 4, 2012)

TIMING MARKS ON TIMING CHAIN b13 AND HOW TO DISASSEMBLE


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

CAPS LOCK KEY PRESS TO TURN OFF?

Make an account on Autozone's website. They have basic instructions for cylinder head removal for the B13 Sentra.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe that should be...

To Autozone website you must go. Account you must make.
Basic instructions there you will find for your quest.
Only then a Head-i Master will you become.


----------



## delslo (Sep 25, 2010)

jdg said:


> Maybe that should be...
> 
> To Autozone website you must go. Account you must make.
> Basic instructions there you will find for your quest.
> Only then a Head-i Master will you become.


This got me rolling!


----------

